# Sliding router...



## Bluegillman (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi guys, I'm building my kitchen cabinets. I would like to figure out some way to do the cutting for the Youngdale hinges (WWW.Youngdale.Com) I had some idea about building an "slidding" router fixture but don't know how or have a better idea on a slid...has anyone build one something like it?


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Bluegillman said:


> Hi guys, I'm building my kitchen cabinets. I would like to figure out some way to do the cutting for the Youngdale hinges (WWW.Youngdale.Com) I had some idea about building an "slidding" router fixture but don't know how or have a better idea on a slid...has anyone build one something like it?


Looking at the hinges on the Youngdale website it looks like they just need a stopped dado cut into the side of the cabinet. I would use a template guide and a pattern to cut out the dado. Let the pattern position the hinge dado and determine the length of cut, the template guide follows the pattern, and using a portable router with the router bit running inside the guide cutting the required dado. Another great tip opportunity! Thanks bluegillman


----------

